# Old Port Chalmers of Malta Convoy Fame



## Brian B (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone out there who sailed on her in 1961 - 2.


----------



## philshimmin (Dec 11, 2008)

The last trip in 1965, before she was sold..I was a junior engineer. What a party time trip we had.The junior engs job was to fire up the galley stove 1st thing(4 to 8)..Galley on deck!No air con..fuel was gas oil..unlimited beer..great fun.


----------



## Brian B (Mar 16, 2008)

philshimmin said:


> The last trip in 1965, before she was sold..I was a junior engineer. What a party time trip we had.The junior engs job was to fire up the galley stove 1st thing(4 to 8)..Galley on deck!No air con..fuel was gas oil..unlimited beer..great fun.


Hi Phil, I was Jnr.2nd engineer in 1961/62 on Port Chalmers. With her marvellous wartime record in the 'Pedestal convoy' to Malta, she deserved a good 'party time' trip for her final run - assume she went to the breakers for a well deserved rest.
Cheers - Brian


----------



## bern2nd (Jan 5, 2010)

*Port Chalmers*

Hi Brian, I was Assistant Steward on her from July 1960 to the end of April 1961. As far as I can remember we suffered from a few breakdowns on the trips down under, and the voyages lasted quite a bit longer than intended. I loved being on the Aussie and Kiwi coasts. Best part of my sea career , I reckon.


----------



## Brian B (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi bern2nd, good to hear from you. I joined 'Port Chalmers' a few months after you left and yes breakdowns were quite common as most of the machinary was very 'tired' (a main engine conrod through the side one trip) but she was a great motor ship to learn on, having been at sea only a couple of years at that stage and mainly been on steam ships. Yes 10/12 days in port was not uncommon and the MANZ run Sydney to Sydney could take 5 months plus! Really enjoyed my time on her and she was a "Special Ship". Cheers - Brian


----------



## Charlie Hannah (Apr 21, 2008)

Brian B said:


> Hi Phil, I was Jnr.2nd engineer in 1961/62 on Port Chalmers. With her marvellous wartime record in the 'Pedestal convoy' to Malta, she deserved a good 'party time' trip for her final run - assume she went to the breakers for a well deserved rest.
> Cheers - Brian


Pedestal!

Watch Ronnie Swain - Pedestal: Copy and paste the link below,in your browser.

Malta convoy - August 1942 | Liverpool Ships and Sailors Episodes | Videos | Blip Link


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

*pedestal*



Brian B said:


> Anyone out there who sailed on her in 1961 - 2.


Hi Brian from north shore Jafaland. I had lunch recently with a crew member on the Port Chalmers who was on her in the pedestal convoy 1941. He was a deckboy then and not quite fifteen. He lives in TeAtatu Auckland. He's a game old soul and much to be admired. Ronnie


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

jg grant said:


> Hi Brian from north shore Jafaland. I had lunch recently with a crew member on the Port Chalmers who was on her in the pedestal convoy 1941. He was a deckboy then and not quite fifteen. He lives in TeAtatu Auckland. He's a game old soul and much to be admired. Ronnie


Sorry! 1942. not 41


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Somebody-I can't remember who-once told me that J.S. Gregson (a middy in the Deucalion in Pedestal convoy) lives in New Zealand.
Can anyone confirm? He and the deckboy mentioned in post #8 may like to meet.
Deucalion was the first merchant ship to be sunk.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

The one time deck boy's name is William Henry Allen and he lives in Auckland.


----------

